# Hilfe beim Stilisieren eines Fotos



## graphikkati (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich soll aus einem nicht sehr guten Farbfoto eines Mannes ein vektorisiertes Logo
des Gesichtes machen.. als eine Art Stempel.

Ich habe schon einiges probiert, auch Nachzeichnen mit der Hand, habe aber 
das gewünschte Ergebnis leider noch nicht erreicht!

Hat jemand einen Tipp, der das Ganze vereinfacht bzw. überhaupt möglich macht!?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar!

Danke!


----------



## Another (5. Mai 2009)

Via Schwellenwert kannst du die Tiefen u. Lichter gut für so etwas trennen, damit nur noch weiß und schwarz übrig bleibt, kommt aber immer auf die Vorlage drauf an - ist aber noch justierbar. Damit hättest du Bereiche die gedruckt, also gestempelt, sowie ausgespart werden. Diese könntest du nachträglich in Pfade umwandeln und auch an Illustrator weiter geben.

Oder du erstellst aus dem Bild direkt einen Brush in 2 Farben.


----------

